# Best websites for python decor and hides



## Lucidslair (Sep 1, 2020)

Hey guys
What are some of the best / your favourite websites for python enclosure decor in Australia?


----------



## Shaggers89 (Sep 2, 2020)

my backyard or the bushland behind my house lol depends on what your going for in an enclosure build and the animal in question


----------



## Lucidslair (Sep 2, 2020)

Shaggers89 said:


> my backyard or the bushland behind my house lol depends on what your going for in an enclosure build and the animal in question


I’ve got a 9 month old jungle python
The bush land around my place isn’t really sufficient as the bark on the sticks just crumbles
I’m just looking to fill the tank in more with climbing branches and vines

my current setup:
https://ibb.co/VHWdn4w
[doublepost=1599008183,1599008133][/doublepost]Looking for online stores / sources for these types of items


----------



## Shaggers89 (Sep 2, 2020)

are you hopin for a more naturalist approach using live plants or just making it look better general set some basic parameters of what you and the animal (animal being prority of asthetics) would and need 
id reccomend using fake vines and bits of drift wood etc thinks like the boughs in tree branches that sort of thing. would also depend on were your based as some buisnesses do not ship outside of the state or territory they are located in


----------



## Lucidslair (Sep 2, 2020)

Shaggers89 said:


> are you hopin for a more naturalist approach using live plants or just making it look better general set some basic parameters of what you and the animal (animal being prority of asthetics) would and need
> id reccomend using fake vines and bits of drift wood etc thinks like the boughs in tree branches that sort of thing. would also depend on were your based as some buisnesses do not ship outside of the state or territory they are located in


I looked into live plants but seems like a bunch more work so I’m hoping to go with fake plants and vines and just make it look more like his natural jungle habitat so it’s not so open, he just hides all the time at the moment cause he’s so small so I’m hoping with more foliage he will hang around more and not just be hidden

I’m located in Port Macquarie, NSW
I’ve looked on pet barn and pet stock but everything they have is basic and there isn’t much to choose from at all when it comes to fake plants and vines


----------



## Shaggers89 (Sep 2, 2020)

Lucidslair said:


> I looked into live plants but seems like a bunch more work so I’m hoping to go with fake plants and vines and just make it look more like his natural jungle habitat so it’s not so open, he just hides all the time at the moment cause he’s so small so I’m hoping with more foliage he will hang around more and not just be hidden
> 
> I’m located in Port Macquarie, NSW
> I’ve looked on pet barn and pet stock but everything they have is basic and there isn’t much to choose from at all when it comes to fake plants and vines


petbarn and petstock etc have there place but most of time when it concerns reptile they have stuff all.
id reccomend places like 
Jurassic Jungle (pretty sure they ship certain items aust wide)
Kellyville Pets 
https://www.extremepets.com.au/
or if your looking straight from manafacturers
https://www.reptileone.com.au/home
http://www.exo-terra.com/en/index.php
etc list goes on
theres also a few breeders that stock the odd enclousure decoration 
hope that helps


----------



## Lucidslair (Sep 2, 2020)

Awesome thank you 
I’ll check out kellyville Pets and extreme pets


----------



## Diggit (Sep 18, 2020)

Just a question about your set up, would that light inside the enclosure get hot and possibly burn your python?


----------



## Lucidslair (Sep 18, 2020)

Diggit said:


> Just a question about your set up, would that light inside the enclosure get hot and possibly burn your python?


No the temps are perfect, it’s a 100w bulb and gets to around 35-36 in the basking spot and general temp in the warm area is 32-34 with a cool area of 22-25
I’ve got multiple thermometers and a temperature gun to make sure they never differ


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Sep 20, 2020)

I think *Diggit* was referring to the snake coiling around the light dome as it does not have a guard around it. If you cannot touch the light dome and hold your hand there for 30 sec then it is too hot for the snake and should have a wire guard to keep the snake at a safe distance.

Artificial plants are an industry unto themselves these days. Rather than just restrict yourself to pet supplies, I reckon you should also be looking at retailers of artificial pants. There is a local florist that sells artificial greenery: Silk Trees and Plants at Port City Florist, 81 Hastings River Dr. A number of local department stores also sell them: Adairs, Zanui, Pillow Talk, House and Myer. If you are happy to buy online here are some major retailers:
Greenery Imports: https://www.greeneryimports.com.au/artificial-plants/
Florabelle Living: https://www.florabelle.com.au/
Artificial Plant Shop: https://www.artificialplantshop.com.au/

The more arboreal carpets are often comfortable to perch just under the ceiling of a taller enclosure, especially if the perching area is towards a corner. I’d be tempted to put more horizontal branches up high, like you might do in a bird cage, especially bits with side branches trimmed back just enough to fit inside the enclosure. It may be a few more months until your snakes is big enough to feel secure in doing that.


----------



## Newlo (Sep 26, 2020)

Hey guys I just bought a Jungle Python named by the previous owner as 24K (24 carat) because she is so pretty. We just call her K and I will upload some photos shortly. If you are on this website Stephanie, thanks so much we love this snake !!

I am told K is 18 months old and I will look to breed her in another 6-12 months so need a friend with a male Jungle Python or might buy a second one later down the track.

I need to deck out her enclosure and looking for tips. I am thinking live plants. What is the best substrate? Can I use peat moss (like I did in my green frog tank) and grow some small indoor plants in it? I have one heat lamp in the enclosure and K seems to really like sitting under it. I notice that people talk about regulating two areas of the enclosure at two different temps. How is that achieved?


Regards
Steve


----------



## CF Constrictor (Sep 26, 2020)

Hi Newlo
Personally I would never use any live plants in an indoor python enclosure, the constant high humidity would be detrimental to the snakes health , probably leading to scale rot and respiratory infection. It would also be much more difficult to keep clean. Vets are expensive and plastic plants look just as good, with next to no maintenance required. I use white paper towel or newspaper to line the floors in my enclosures because its cheap ,sterile and easy to replace. It doesn't look the best, but you could use brown paper if you like. Good luck.
[doublepost=1601110026,1601109877][/doublepost]You can create a thermal gradient by heating only one side of the enclosure.


----------



## adderboy (Sep 27, 2020)

The choice of internal decoration is often an aesthetic issue for the keeper. As long as the snake has enough hide and climbing options, along with heat, water, etc, decoration is almost irrelevant. 
But live plants can bring humidity and pest issues into the enclosure, so weigh these against any perceived benefits.


----------



## Newlo (Sep 27, 2020)

Thanks Adderboy and CF Constrictor. Here's a picture of K


----------



## CF Constrictor (Sep 27, 2020)

She is a little beauty, cheers


----------



## adderboy (Sep 27, 2020)

Very nice, Newlo!


----------

